
Show HN: CloudConnect alternative to putty, rdp and winscp - sanketbajoria
https://github.com/sanketbajoria/cloudconnect
======
sanketbajoria
Powerful cloud-oriented client allow you to connect to various instances and
applications via secure (SSH) tunnel & RDP

Features Ability to connect with AWS

Connect to applications such as SSH, Scullog, Docker Machine, RDP & any custom
Http/Https application

Create a forward and reverse tunnel

Share application safely with other, without sharing any connection detail of
real instances

Secure workspace with strong encryption

